# Nagios woes . . .

## jgaynor

Hey all - I just emerged the current ebuild of Nagios and I dont think it went very well  :Smile: .  I realize it installs unconfigured, but the /nagios directory in my http root isn't even there.  ANyone else have similar problems?

----------

## kashani

from more /etc/apache/conf/addon-modules/nagios.conf  it looks like nagios runs out of /usr/nagios/share/ for the web dir. Also you'll need to edit your /etc/conf.d/apache to load the nagios module.

kashani

----------

## jgaynor

kashani, you da man.  I couldn't find any documentation that said I had to create a symlink out of my apache root to the nagios directory.  Thanks alot and I hope this helps the next confused newb out  :Smile: .

----------

## kashani

 *jgaynor wrote:*   

> kashani, you da man.  I couldn't find any documentation that said I had to create a symlink out of my apache root to the nagios directory.  Thanks alot and I hope this helps the next confused newb out .

 

Actually you shouldn't need to do that. When you emerged nagios is should have asked you run:

```

ebuild /var/db/pkg/net-analyzer/nagios-core-1.0-r1/nagios-core-1.0-r1.ebuild config
```

This adds /etc/apache/conf/addon-modules/nagios.conf to your apache.conf so that it becomes a link within apache. When you run apache with -D NAGIOS, configured in /etc/conf.d/apache, it takes care of all the linking for you.

kashani

----------

## paul138

And don't forget to start the process after you've spent 2 hours editing the config files  :Wink: 

----------

